# Who is this



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't remember people names worth a darn. I'm thinking of this ventriloquist that has three dumbies. You know the guy with the dead terrorist act? Anyway, he also has this crabby old geezer. Does he or does he not look like this guys?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

HAHA thats funny. I think the comedian you are thinking of is Jeff Dunham, but can't think of the dummy's name. It sure does look a lot like him tho.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Walter


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ShineRunner said:


> Walter


That's it. I thought I would look for a picture and when I googled it Walter and Joe come up side by side. 







Two dummies.  Which is the smarter?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its a toss up. Both are controlled by someone else with strings....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

hahahahaha thats great!


----------

